# Question for car guys.



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I'm not much of a car guy myself but need help IDing this car. And is there a kit of it? Preferably 1/24-25. It's from the movie Topper. Fun movie to watch!

Thanks for your help,
Carl-


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

One of my favorites! That was a custom car built for the movie, Google reveals. I've never seen it modeled.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Kit said:


> One of my favorites! That was a custom car built for the movie, Google reveals. I've never seen it modeled.


Well crap! To show my ignorance, I thought it was a real car! I always admired that car ever time I watch the movie.

Thanks for the info Kit!

Carl-


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

Wow, that is pretty neat.


----------



## Owen E Oulton (Jan 6, 2012)

hal9001 said:


> Well crap! To show my ignorance, I thought it was a real car! I always admired that car ever time I watch the movie.
> 
> Thanks for the info Kit!
> 
> Carl-


It _*IS*_ a real car. True, it's a one-off custom, but it was real. No CGI or model shots.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Owen E Oulton said:


> It _*IS*_ a real car. True, it's a one-off custom, but it was real. No CGI or model shots.


Real as in production vehicle is what I meant.

Carl-


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

it looks like a pierce arrow


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

According to IMCDB.org, it is indeed a one-off custom built by the Bohman & Schwartz Company of Pasadena, based on a 1937 Buick Century chassis.

That being said, if you'd like to build a model of the car your best bet would probably be to get Lindberg's 1/25 scale '37 Cord Convertible kit and modify it.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Zombie_61 said:


> According to IMCDB.org, it is indeed a one-off custom built by the Bohman & Schwartz Company of Pasadena, based on a 1937 Buick Century chassis.
> 
> That being said, if you'd like to build a model of the car your best bet would probably be to get Lindberg's 1/25 scale '37 Cord Convertible kit and modify it.


Zombie, that's a good idea! But, like I said, I'm not much of a car guy and that's much more work than I'm interested in. If there were an off the shelf kit I'd get one for sure!

Thanks for the effort in finding and posting this kit though,
Carl-


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

My pleasure Carl. Isn't that one of the reasons we all come here?


----------

